# vid of fish with transparent head



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

now this is just wierd


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Creepy looking seeing right through its bloody head.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya and if you watch with sound, its even creepier that its looking back at you through its head lol, those domes inside are its eyes and the 2 eye looking things on the front are its nostrils


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Simply amazing creature!! It looks kind of cute


----------

